
Could Facebook Nuke Elizabeth Warren’s Campaign? - NN88
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/10/opinion/trump-warren-facebook.html
======
AlchemistCamp
Of course.

If Zuck wanted to, he could sway any world election by at least 3%-5% without
sacrificing plausible deniability. Larry & Sergey truly wanted to, they could
do even more.

Naval Ravikant has spoken about this topic.

------
jakeogh
APT's:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=csye_Jkp4eI](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=csye_Jkp4eI)

------
orteam
tl;dr: the net and facebook in particular favors content that provokes fear
and irrationality, including stoking fear with fake news. This will usually
favor the populist/right-wing candidate. Here's the thing: the real issues are
scarier than any fake news. Climate change, rising inequality, healthcare,
populism/alt-right/post-truth and a lunatic in the oval office. If a
democratic candidate can't translate these issues into fear and loathing that
will sweep the majority, then it's on them. They just need to stop trying to
be likable and start playing by the facebook rules. Then they can actually
make good use of it and win.

